# AMD Releases Catalyst 15.7 WHQL Software



## btarunr (Jul 9, 2015)

AMD released the Catalyst 15.7 WHQL driver suite, its first WHQL-signed Catalyst driver in 212 days (since 14.12 Omega). These drivers add official support for all the new AMD Radeon R9 300 series and R9 Fury series graphics processors launched in the past two months, and comes with a ship load of new features and game optimizations. They also include WDDM 2.0 support, letting you use them with Windows 10. 

To begin with, Catalyst 15.7 WHQL adds support for AMD FreeSync in CrossFire setups, on DirectX 10 and higher 3D applications. Features such as VSR (virtual super-resolution) and FRTC (frame-rate target control) are now official. CrossFire profiles have been added/improved for over a dozen games since 14.12 Omega. Frame-rates have been increased for Far Cry 4 and Tomb Raider.

*DOWNLOAD:* AMD Catalyst 15.7 WHQL for Windows 8.1/10 64-bit | Windows 8.1/10 32-bit | Windows 7 64-bit | Windows 7 32-bit

*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## darkangel0504 (Jul 9, 2015)




----------



## Mussels (Jul 9, 2015)

Finally, i can run the DX12 test in 3dmark on my 7970!


----------



## darkangel0504 (Jul 9, 2015)




----------



## Mussels (Jul 9, 2015)

i used a registry hack to enable that for me on previous drivers, 2560x1440 looked nice on my HDTV.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 9, 2015)

On windows 10 insider, i had to install the driver manually via device manager and then install the package again to get the right CCC, and the maximum frame rate feature magically appeared.


I seem to be missing the VSR feature again... wonder if i need to use the reg hack since its a mere 7970.


----------



## Mistral (Jul 9, 2015)

Any hacks to make FRTC work higher than 95?


----------



## Mussels (Jul 9, 2015)

Mistral said:


> Any hacks to make FRTC work higher than 95?



use afterburner/RTSS instead.


----------



## GhostRyder (Jul 9, 2015)

Mussels said:


> On windows 10 insider, i had to install the driver manually via device manager and then install the package again to get the right CCC, and the maximum frame rate feature magically appeared.
> 
> 
> I seem to be missing the VSR feature again... wonder if i need to use the reg hack since its a mere 7970.


I think the VSR was only available on GCN 1.1+ products but I could be wrong.

I just downloaded it, I am going to be trying the Acer 1440p 144hz Freesync monitor with CFX tonight for fun!


----------



## Mussels (Jul 9, 2015)

GhostRyder said:


> I think the VSR was only available on GCN 1.1+ products but I could be wrong.
> 
> I just downloaded it, I am going to be trying the Acer 1440p 144hz Freesync monitor with CFX tonight for fun!



VSR works on a 280x, i could flash a modded BIOS to it and get it working - or just use my registry hack every driver update. bit silly, as it'll work for me again when my 280x is back in the crossfire setup.


still no DX12 for me in 3Dmark... i wonder where the bug lies (it worked in earlier builds, then vanished with an update to win10)


----------



## GhostRyder (Jul 9, 2015)

Mussels said:


> VSR works on a 280x, i could flash a modded BIOS to it and get it working - or just use my registry hack every driver update. bit silly, as it'll work for me again when my 280x is back in the crossfire setup.
> 
> 
> still no DX12 for me in 3Dmark... i wonder where the bug lies (it worked in earlier builds, then vanished with an update to win10)


Oh does it, odd that the 7970 by itself can't.

On a Freesync monitor with CFX enabled...Works great but I have only tried some BF4


----------



## Mussels (Jul 9, 2015)

GhostRyder said:


> Oh does it, odd that the 7970 by itself can't.
> 
> On a Freesync monitor with CFX enabled...Works great but I have only tried some BF4



its one of those weird things where the original card from the rebrand got left out, i really should find a 280x BIOS to flash to it.


----------



## deemon (Jul 9, 2015)

Aaand they just cut my previous/last AMD card (HD4850) out of the package .... great. I mean f*** AMD.


----------



## Steevo (Jul 9, 2015)

deemon said:


> Aaand they just cut my previous/last AMD card (HD4850) out of the package .... great. I mean f*** AMD.



Umm. its old, and Nvidia gives up on cards after like 6 months.


----------



## lZKoce (Jul 9, 2015)

deemon said:


> Aaand they just cut my previous/last AMD card (HD4850) out of the package .... great. I mean f*** AMD.



It's a chip from 2008....kinda time to retire it.


----------



## IamEzio (Jul 9, 2015)

You can't possibly expect them to optimize and update such old cards forever . Gcn is already a 3 year old architecture. And supporting anything older is a waste of time and money.


----------



## BernardV (Jul 9, 2015)

Virtual Super Resolution (VSR) not working for Radeon HD7850 even though release notes indicate that this should be working! Very disappointing! (fyi I did do a full uninstall using DDU first - still no luck)


----------



## HumanSmoke (Jul 9, 2015)

Steevo said:


> Umm. its old, and Nvidia gives up on cards after like 6 months.


Its like tech symmetry in action then, since AMD seem to give up on their cards for the first six months of their existence 

/Justwaitforthemiracledriver


----------



## Mussels (Jul 9, 2015)

BernardV said:


> Virtual Super Resolution (VSR) not working for Radeon HD7850 even though release notes indicate that this should be working! Very disappointing! (fyi I did do a full uninstall using DDU first - still no luck)



same here on a 7970 - either its not there, or its badly worded in the release.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Jul 9, 2015)

It could be that the 7970 firmware lacks some command, that the newer atombios has... 

Just my five cents...


----------



## Mussels (Jul 9, 2015)

Ferrum Master said:


> It could be that the 7970 firmware lacks some command, that the newer atombios has...
> 
> Just my five cents...


a simple regedit allows it to work on the 7970, it works fine upto 2560x1440 it just doesnt show in the CCC.


----------



## jigar2speed (Jul 9, 2015)

Mussels said:


> a simple regedit allows it to work on the 7970, it works fine upto 2560x1440 it just doesnt show in the CCC.


A quick help with the instructions please


----------



## john_ (Jul 9, 2015)

deemon said:


> Aaand they just cut my previous/last AMD card (HD4850) out of the package .... great. I mean f*** AMD.



I thought HD4000 was on legacy support for the last couple of years.


----------



## jigar2speed (Jul 9, 2015)

john_ said:


> I thought HD4000 was on legacy support for the last couple of years.


It actually is, the dude just realized it now...

Ironically the dude also doesn't realize that his 3 year old Nvidia GTX 670 is now considered legacy - http://www.nvidia.com/page/legacy.html


----------



## Brusfantomet (Jul 9, 2015)

VSR for 2560  x 1600 displays?


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 9, 2015)

jigar2speed said:


> It actually is, the dude just realized it now...
> 
> Ironically the dude also doesn't realize that his 3 year old Nvidia GTX 670 is now considered legacy - http://www.nvidia.com/page/legacy.html


oh wow ... the 700 serie too ...  ouch ...

(well it's not like they have a better driver since the 347.88 tho, even for the 900 serie )


----------



## Ferrum Master (Jul 9, 2015)

Mussels said:


> a simple regedit allows it to work on the 7970, it works fine upto 2560x1440 it just doesnt show in the CCC.



That's why it doesn't show by default on... as it lacks the command flag!


----------



## mirakul (Jul 9, 2015)

Amazing draw call boost in Dx11 with this driver. FuryX sees around 10% fps gain in 1440p. It would be no surprise if next week Fury air rocks in benches.


----------



## LightningJR (Jul 9, 2015)

I wonder if this will work for my laptop apu. I realized not long ago that my apu, A8-4500, has a non gcn gpu....... No mantle and it seems no DX12...




mirakul said:


> Amazing draw call boost in Dx11 with this driver. FuryX sees around 10% fps gain in 1440p. It would be no surprise if next week Fury air rocks in benches.



Please don't start this again.....


----------



## SonicZap (Jul 9, 2015)

VSR is also missing on my 7850. Wondering what I need to change in the registry for it...


----------



## the54thvoid (Jul 9, 2015)

mirakul said:


> Amazing draw call boost in Dx11 with this driver. FuryX sees around 10% fps gain in 1440p. It would be no surprise if next week Fury air rocks in benches.



Seriously? I need to put you on my ignore list.  You're like a little gnat. Do you even own a Fury X? 

On more pressing news, any sign of vcore unlocking on Fiji? I'm still on the fence and know that a higher clocked Fiji will beat the custom 980ti's.
New card for me in August/September so still time for core improvements.


----------



## mirakul (Jul 9, 2015)

^ API drawcall test is available in 3Dmark. If you can't find a FuryX, grasp a GCN card and test this driver yourself. Do it before calling people names.


----------



## rainwilds (Jul 9, 2015)

I have the virtual super resolution working with my crossfired 7970s. Worked first time. I am running my U2410 at 2560x1600 and I have to say it's amazing! Really quite sharp too!


----------



## HumanSmoke (Jul 9, 2015)

mirakul said:


> ^ API drawcall test is available in 3Dmark. If you can't find a FuryX, grasp a GCN card and test this driver yourself. Do it before calling people names.


I'm pretty sure the54thvoid could care less about drawcalls. I'm also pretty certain that his interest lies (like mine) in being able to tweak the hardware as thoroughly as possible for gaming and benchmarking.

BTW: Why are DX11 draw calls suddenly so important to you? You certainly didn't show any interest when the 290X was shaded by 100% by the Titan X in DX11.
As an aside, doesn't the 290X have a higher number of draw calls in DX12 than GM 200 ? How does that translate to anything in real world gaming?


----------



## Octopuss (Jul 9, 2015)

Hm, am I to expect slight fps boost in demanding games like GTA5 perhaps? I don't know what draw calls are, but Dx optimizations sound important.


----------



## rainwilds (Jul 9, 2015)

I should add. Just played Dragon Age: Inquisition and with dual 7970s I was getting a nice 50fps at 2560x1600. And it renders really nice like the native res.


----------



## birdie (Jul 9, 2015)

Steevo said:


> Umm. its old, and Nvidia gives up on cards after like 6 months.



You're lying through your teeth.

From http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/86504/en-us (the newest available drivers)

Supported products:
*GeForce 900 Series:*
GeForce GTX TITAN X, GeForce GTX 980 Ti, GeForce GTX 980, GeForce GTX 970, GeForce GTX 960
*GeForce 700 Series:*
GeForce GTX TITAN Z, GeForce GTX TITAN Black, GeForce GTX TITAN, GeForce GTX 780 Ti, GeForce GTX 780, GeForce GTX 770, GeForce GTX 760, GeForce GTX 760 Ti (OEM), GeForce GTX 750 Ti, GeForce GTX 750, GeForce GTX 745, GeForce GT 740, GeForce GT 730, GeForce GT 720, GeForce GT 710, GeForce GT 705
*GeForce 600 Series:*
GeForce GTX 690, GeForce GTX 680, GeForce GTX 670, GeForce GTX 660 Ti, GeForce GTX 660, GeForce GTX 650 Ti BOOST, GeForce GTX 650 Ti, GeForce GTX 650, GeForce GTX 645, GeForce GT 645, GeForce GT 640, GeForce GT 630, GeForce GT 620, GeForce GT 610, GeForce 605
*GeForce 500 Series:*
GeForce GTX 590, GeForce GTX 580, GeForce GTX 570, GeForce GTX 560 Ti, GeForce GTX 560 SE, GeForce GTX 560, GeForce GTX 555, GeForce GTX 550 Ti, GeForce GT 545, GeForce GT 530, GeForce GT 520, GeForce 510
*GeForce 400 Series *(launched on March 26, 2010, i.e. five years ago)*:*
GeForce GTX 480, GeForce GTX 470, GeForce GTX 465, GeForce GTX 460 SE v2, GeForce GTX 460 SE, GeForce GTX 460, GeForce GTS 450, GeForce GT 440, GeForce GT 430, GeForce GT 420


----------



## Caring1 (Jul 9, 2015)

There's another thread about this already, although not an official one by TPU: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/amd-catalyst-15-7-whql-released.214152/


----------



## Jack1n (Jul 9, 2015)

Mussels said:


> i used a registry hack to enable that for me on previous drivers, 2560x1440 looked nice on my HDTV.


Could you possibly make a guide on how to do that please?


----------



## Mussels (Jul 9, 2015)

jigar2speed said:


> A quick help with the instructions please



zip file attached with an automated program that worked for me in win 8. enable for tahiti (for 79x0) reboot and you're good to go.

edit: not working for me in win 10 on these drivers. i'll see if theres an updated version.


----------



## ZoneDymo (Jul 9, 2015)

man these VSR resolutions are random


----------



## INSTG8R (Jul 9, 2015)

Just installed them and I have VSR and FRTC are available for my 7970. No fancy tricks just uninstalled the 15.15's and put in the 15.7s

EDIT: That was on Win7 Pro 64


----------



## Mussels (Jul 9, 2015)

I'm going to assume i'm missing them due to windows 10, not to broken hearted about it.


----------



## INSTG8R (Jul 9, 2015)

Mussels said:


> I'm going to assume i'm missing them due to windows 10, not to broken hearted about it.



Yeah other than setting the FRTC to 65 I can't see me using VSR anyway.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 9, 2015)

INSTG8R said:


> Yeah other than setting the FRTC to 65 I can't see me using VSR anyway.



that setting works for me, but i already used afterburner to set that. i love the concept, its going to help a lot of people.


----------



## GhostRyder (Jul 9, 2015)

deemon said:


> Aaand they just cut my previous/last AMD card (HD4850) out of the package .... great. I mean f*** AMD.


Sorry but its very old now (Plus wasn't 4XXX dropped like a year ago or something?), I mean they cannot keep optimizing something that old forever.  You can grab something superior to it for probably $100 bucks right now.


birdie said:


> You're lying through your teeth.
> 
> From http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/86504/en-us (the newest available drivers)
> 
> ...


 No he's not, simply they allow those cards to download the driver but there are no gains for those series below Maxwell.  Multiple threads have been created regarding the fact Kepler in recent games have been falling off for some reason.  Your basically downloading the same driver again for your card with the only thing being added to your library are SLI profiles.  A year or two ago they were still claiming support for the 9800 GTX...


Mussels said:


> I'm going to assume i'm missing them due to windows 10, not to broken hearted about it.


 Hopefully it is just a glitch that will be resolved.  Otherwise I would find that disheartening to them purposely avoiding the HD 7970 yet allowing the R9 280X to do it.  Ill ask my friend whose on twin HD 7950's and Windows 8.1 to try to see what happens!

I still cannot get over finally having CFX with Freesync, got to try it out for a couple of hours on a 1440p 144hz monitor (The Acer one) and it worked very well keeping a very smooth gameplay experience.  Makes me want to actually get a Freesync monitor now.


----------



## SonicZap (Jul 9, 2015)

The VSR fix doesn't work for me either. Running Windows 8.1 x64. I already tried a re-install, didn't help. I submitted a bug report to AMD via their Issue Reporting Form. I'd like to have it for some old games, some productivity applications could benefit as well.


----------



## Frick (Jul 9, 2015)

So what is this VSR everyone is suddenly talking about?


----------



## Caring1 (Jul 9, 2015)

Frick said:


> So what is this VSR everyone is suddenly talking about?


All the details are here: http://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/AMDCatalystOmegaWINReleaseNotes.aspx


----------



## Mussels (Jul 9, 2015)

Frick said:


> So what is this VSR everyone is suddenly talking about?



lets you pick a higher resolution in game, that scales down to your native res. makes some games look better.


----------



## paddytokey (Jul 9, 2015)

I'm on a 7950 and VSR works without any hassle. The option is under something like "properties of my digital display" (sorry I don't have the english version of the software suite  ) next to "Activate GPU-Scaling". Once I put a checkmark in the box I was able to choose up to 1440p on my 1080p monitor in games and in windows. Haven't tried it in windows but it works in games so far.


----------



## deemon (Jul 9, 2015)

Caring1 said:


> There's another thread about this already, although *not an official one* by TPU


you said it yourself.



GhostRyder said:


> Sorry but its very old now (Plus wasn't 4XXX dropped like a year ago or something?), I mean they cannot keep optimizing something that old forever.  You can grab something superior to it for probably $100 bucks right now.



I don't want them to optimize for it.... but adding support for new OS would be nice.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 9, 2015)

deemon said:


> I don't want them to optimize for it.... but adding support for new OS would be nice.



it doesnt have the hardware required to support WDDM 2.0, which is the driver model for windows 10. they have to be abandoned at some point.


----------



## sweet (Jul 9, 2015)

A neat 5% increase in Firestrike for FuryX, from 15.15 to 15.7
http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/5348117/fs/5234795


----------



## heydan83 (Jul 9, 2015)

Men I have tried the FRTC (frame-rate target control) on my 290x with my 1080p 60hz monitor and it is really a "Bill changer" I´ve started to play Bioshock (yes the first one, I need to keep up with my steam library and that´s what Im doing), normally my system consume about 420w while gaming, with cpu and gpu overclocked, but I set the FRTC to 60fps and on this game and now it is only consuming 260w!!, almost the half. I havent notice any input lag, maybe it is the same as v-sync on, but I havent notice any problems so far.


----------



## Steevo (Jul 9, 2015)

GTA 5 has some much smoother game play with this driver on my 7970.


----------



## sweet (Jul 9, 2015)

mirakul said:


> Amazing draw call boost in Dx11 with this driver. FuryX sees around 10% fps gain in 1440p. It would be no surprise if next week Fury air rocks in benches.


Quick test on FarCry 4@1440p and my FuryX witneses a whooping 23% boost, from 65fps average to 80fps. I agree that this driver is amazing, just like the magic driver 12.11 in 7970 era


----------



## Ekklesis (Jul 9, 2015)

I tried VSR also with my 7950 and win7 64b in some older games and it's quite nice.
It's about time AMD...


----------



## Cool Vibrations (Jul 9, 2015)

birdie said:


> You're lying through your teeth.
> 
> From http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/86504/en-us (the newest available drivers)
> 
> ...



Where's my 9800 GTX aka 9800 GTX+ aka GTS 250? Oh wait, it's gone. Even after two rebrands, it's not supported anymore.

Since you took the time to defend Nvidia from steevo's obvious hyperbole, maybe you should take some time and find out why he made that statement (i.e. look at the difference in games bettween Kepler and Maxwell). 

I think it says a lot about Nvidia when you buy a flagship the year prior and a mid-range card is beating it...


----------



## nem (Jul 9, 2015)

and the respective new review to FURY X with impreved drivers *TO WHEN?*.. ;B


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Jul 9, 2015)

> Older games should work just fine on HD7900 series using 4K VSR mode... I just played NFS3: Hot Pursuit using DSR 4K mode on my GeForce yesterday.


Kinda makes my point if you're talking about games that came out last millennium.


----------



## Shtb (Jul 9, 2015)

BernardV said:


> Virtual Super Resolution (VSR) not working for Radeon HD7850 even though release notes indicate that this should be working! Very disappointing! (fyi I did do a full uninstall using DDU first - still no luck)



Check, which VSR-mode you enable.


----------



## the54thvoid (Jul 9, 2015)

sweet said:


> Quick test on FarCry 4@1440p and my FuryX witneses a whooping 23% boost, from 65fps average to 80fps. I agree that this driver is amazing, just like the magic driver 12.11 in 7970 era



Wow, some improvements!
Got some before and after shots?


----------



## Shambles1980 (Jul 9, 2015)

and i just went and bought a gtx 780


----------



## SonicZap (Jul 9, 2015)

I uninstalled these, installed 15.5 Beta and applied the VSR hack that Mussels uploaded. Now it works perfectly and I'm enjoying it, it's a noticeable improvement in old games. I lost Frame Rate Control, but it only worked for DX10/11 applications which my HD 7850 doesn't run at excess FPS anyway, so it doesn't matter. I hope VSR works with the next driver without any special hacks.


----------



## agent00skid (Jul 10, 2015)

My computer with a HD 7950 got VSR and FRTC just by updating to this driver.


----------



## Xzibit (Jul 10, 2015)

heydan83 said:


> Men I have tried the FRTC (frame-rate target control) on my 290x with my 1080p 60hz monitor and it is really a "Bill changer" I´ve started to play Bioshock (yes the first one, I need to keep up with my steam library and that´s what Im doing), normally my system consume about 420w while gaming, with cpu and gpu overclocked, but I set the FRTC to 60fps and on this game and now it is only consuming 260w!!, almost the half. I havent notice any input lag, maybe it is the same as v-sync on, but I havent notice any problems so far.



That's crazy. Considering your CPU is probably chewing around +100w @ 4.5 Ghz

Too bad no ones done some testing on FRTC.  Be interesting to see how gaming at 60hz is affected from the low end to the higher end cards.

Being able to set settings on Ultra and xAA while still getting power savings and a steady 60hz would be nice given how games are so badly ported and developed now.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 10, 2015)

Xzibit said:


> That's crazy. Considering your CPU is probably chewing around +100w @ 4.5 Ghz
> 
> Too bad no ones done some testing on FRTC.  Be interesting to see how gaming at 60hz is affected from the low end to the higher end cards.
> 
> Being able to set settings on Ultra and xAA while still getting power savings and a steady 60hz would be nice given how games are so badly ported and developed now.



my system uses 220W gaming in starcraft 2 (one GPU, no crossfire due to RMA) thanks to a 60FPS cap in afterburner/RTSS. i've long been an advocate of FPS capping, it saves so much power, heat and noise.


----------



## rvalencia (Jul 10, 2015)

LightningJR said:


> I wonder if this will work for my laptop apu. I realized not long ago that my apu, A8-4500, has a non gcn gpu....... No mantle and it seems no DX12...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Due to the lack of DirectX12 support, mobile Intel Ivybridge IGP is the API/driver model weak point even for GPUs with DirectX12 support (Fermi, Kepler and GCN1.0).

Intel will not be upgrading Ivybridge's IGP with DirectX12 (API support and driver model)

Both nVidia Optimus and AMD Enduro (for Intel linkage)  reduces the discrete GPU as a co-processor to the main Intel IGP display.


----------



## HumanSmoke (Jul 10, 2015)

rvalencia said:


> Due to the lack of DirectX12 support, mobile Intel Ivybridge IGP is.......... *<totally irrelevant to both the post you quoted and the discussion on the Catalyst driver>*



The A8-4500 isn't an Ivy Bridge SKU, so why bother quoting LightningJR's post? Are you that desperate to divert any dissention amongst the ranks, that you'll dive straight off topic?


----------



## Caring1 (Jul 10, 2015)

deemon said:


> you said it yourself.


Your point?


----------



## SNM (Jul 10, 2015)

I was running on 13.something version of amd driver and that was performing good for COD-Advanced Warfare till last night,as I updated driver last night to the new 15.7 WHQL and after completing this when I launched the game it start showing hang and other issues, such as frame rate drop or even freez....currently using MSI R9 270x Gaming 2 GB.

However, Far Cry 4 performance have increased, but not all games other games such as COD-AW, NFS-Most Wanted 2012 and Crysis-3 started showing issues as listed above.

What should I Do...??? Downgrade to last driver used...???


----------



## Frick (Jul 10, 2015)

SNM said:


> What should I Do...??? Downgrade to last driver used...???



Either that or reinstalling the new ones from scratch using a driver uninstaller.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Jul 10, 2015)

Hopped to build 10166... And it seems my cause of red screen of death could be afterburner service... it us bugged as hell with WDDM2... memory registers overlapping...


----------



## SNM (Jul 10, 2015)

Frick said:


> Either that or reinstalling the new ones from scratch using a driver uninstaller.



I used re-install from Device Manager window...will do once more...and look whether it changes something...otherwise will downgrade to the last one. thanks anyway. :-D


----------



## Frick (Jul 10, 2015)

SNM said:


> I used re-install from Device Manager window...will do once more...and look whether it changes something...otherwise will downgrade to the last one. thanks anyway. :-D



You can also try this:

www.guru3d.com/files-details/display-driver-uninstaller-download.html


----------



## Octopuss (Jul 10, 2015)

SNM said:


> I used re-install from Device Manager window...will do once more...and look whether it changes something...otherwise will downgrade to the last one. thanks anyway. :-D


That's not what you were suggested. Use DDU.


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Jul 10, 2015)

im happy for the new drivers but for some obscure reason when the installation is near to be complete the screen goes black and my pc freeze .
I unistalled all the drivers with ati unistaller too but nothing same thing so now im with the beta because i cant upgrade for some reason.


Edit: i used ddd too and after the driver installation was complete at reboot my screen tell me hdmi no signal input XD so i dont know what to do.


----------



## KainXS (Jul 10, 2015)

on my 7970 these drivers work fine but on my 7850's they don't have vsr(even after full sweep) and break mem overclocking.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Jul 10, 2015)

> Steevo said
> Much smoother gameplay in GTA5 on my 7970,...the microstutters are gone for the most part,...CPU usages seems lower


Just ran the in game bench with Cat 14.12 Omega last night and plan to compare to 15.7 WHQL tonight. Even if I don't get any FPS boost I'll be fine with it if it's just smoother. I know what you mean by microstutter, it's annoying. Be great if CPU is relived a bit too, esp on my old 950.

With the way the movement, gunplay and response times are slower in this game compared to prior GTAs, you need the performance as smooth as possible. Some of the firefights have felt downright geriatric.


----------



## Octopuss (Jul 10, 2015)

No performance difference from 15.4 beta, for the better or worse, here.


----------



## SNM (Jul 10, 2015)

Frick said:


> You can also try this:
> 
> www.guru3d.com/files-details/display-driver-uninstaller-download.html



Till now going good....so seems it Worked...Thank you



Octopuss said:


> That's not what you were suggested. Use DDU.



ya I got that....


----------



## manofthem (Jul 11, 2015)

Installed this last night. Today loaded up Alien Isolation, and I got some sort of corruption with the lettering on on-screen prompt type things, first time its ever happened. 

Haven't tried to fix it yet or reinstall, but I'll be doing that later.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Jul 11, 2015)

I just tried installing this and I can't get it to install so that Windows and GPU-Z recognize it as actually installed. What's weird is Driver Sweeper will recognize the display drivers as being installed, and the Cat Uninstall Manager only shows non driver features to uninstall, but it's useless because Windows only sees a generic driver being installed.

I take it this is supposed to work with W7 64 bit because when I add it into my spec info on AMD's site it shows 15.7. Anyway, I uninstalled it and put 14.12 back on for now, and was going to try either overwriting 15.7 onto 14.12, or using AMD's auto detect and install on their site, but after everything I've heard, I'm not sure it's even worth it.

Seems they need to tweak this thing some more. The thought of going Nvidia next upgrade is looking better all the time.


----------



## Frick (Jul 11, 2015)

When looking at the Fury review the Fury X haven't gained anything from this update.


----------



## rvalencia (Jul 11, 2015)

HumanSmoke said:


> The A8-4500 isn't an Ivy Bridge SKU, so why bother quoting LightningJR's post? Are you that desperate to divert any dissention amongst the ranks, that you'll dive straight off topic?


Stop being a hypocrite.


----------



## manofthem (Jul 11, 2015)

manofthem said:


> Installed this last night. Today loaded up Alien Isolation, and I got some sort of corruption with the lettering on on-screen prompt type things, first time its ever happened.
> 
> Haven't tried to fix it yet or reinstall, but I'll be doing that later.




More issues.  Just came to my PC today and screen is all corrupted, can't make anything out.  You can decipher certain responses, like ctrl/alt/del make the overall color turn blue, but it's all lines and messed up.  

Uninstalling and cleaning now and going to try to reinstall, see what happens.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Jul 11, 2015)

Just an update, got it installed via AMD's auto detect tool. I noticed immediately when downloading the one it picked, the file was worded differently. Apparently the manual detect tool is sourcing the wrong file for W7 64 bit.

So now Windows and GPU-Z detect it as 15.7. Only difference is, now Device Manager lists it as R9 200/ HD7000.

I first ran the GTA V bench again and saw a slight increase in FPS, averaging 58 FPS now vs 55. Minimum frame rates though increased a whole 5 FPS from 30 to 35. A near 17% increase on resisting frame dipping. I haven't really played yet since it was late last night when I finally got the driver installed, but if gameplay is smoother it will probably have a lot to do with the higher Min FPS.

I did however fire up Doom 3 BFG Edition just to check out the VSR, which I of course enabled in CCC, as well as 65 FPS in FRTC. Currently I'm limited to 2560x1440 on VSR due to using a DVI to HDMI adapter to get the RGB 4:4:4 option, but I plan to test some games at 4K on straight HDMI.

That said, I wasn't expecting VSR to work the way it does for desktop use. CCC after rebooting showed a popup stating it detected a high DPI display and asked if I wanted to enable VSR for desktop. I clicked yes and I now have a 2560x1440 res option in Windows res selector.

Rather than making 1080p look clearer, in both desktop and games it looks as if it's actually displaying a 1440p res. What I mean is the fonts and HUD get noticeably smaller. I was assuming it's just supposed to add more clarity to each pixel while in 1080p.

Anyway, I put my desktop res back down to 1600x900 because W7 does not holistically adjust fonts when re-sizing them. Files, folder names, etc, become extremely difficult to read.

*Can someone explain to me why it is not just a clearer 1080p I'm getting? I'm kinda worrying it will harm my 1080p limited display. Is VSR enhancing 1080p, or over-driving the res of the display?

BTW, I've got both GPU Scaling and VSR enabled in CCC.*


----------



## AsRock (Jul 11, 2015)

Been running VSR  since it was added  and same here using it on the desktop is only good too 1920x1200 altering the DPI helps a little but it's nothing like when in a game with 3200x1800 which looks so much better.

Maybe it's a 2D 3D thing.

Reason mine probably looks ok on 1920x1200 as i believe the display can do it as back in XP days it used to be a option


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Jul 12, 2015)

Hmmm, I'm still only getting up to 2560x1440 option with VSR even on HDMI.

Why? Is the 7970 limited to that?


----------



## AsRock (Jul 12, 2015)

Is it going though your A/V ?, maybe that's the reason just guessing.  I find it odd that going though my Yamaha 375 only get  3200x1800 which i find odd as it can do 4k.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Jul 12, 2015)

AsRock said:


> Is it going though your A/V ?, maybe that's the reason just guessing.  I find it odd that going though my Yamaha 375 only get  3200x1800 which i find odd as it can do 4k.




No, the video goes straight into my PC. After further research, it appears to be a limitation of the GPU model. Older models like the 7000 series are capped at less than 4K for VSR, while newer models like R9 and Fury can do 4K.

On W10 the cap is 3200x1800, but on W7 I'm only seeing 2560x1440.

AMD uses hardware to do the VSR, while Nvidia uses shaders, so I'm not sure they'll ever open 4K for the 7000 series, but it would be nice for older games.

http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1077050

HardOCP talks about the cap as well, and it being hardware related, but they seem to be saying the 1800p cap is related to the 290s, so my card could very well be limited to 1440p.

"_If you have a 1080p display you can run at 2560x1440 VSR or 3200x1800VSR and 3840x2160 VSR but only on R9 285..."_

http://www.hardocp.com/article/2014/12/08/introducing_new_amd_catalyst_omega_driver/2#.VaG8_vlViko

Eventually I'll be using W10, but I really hadn't planned on switching until Dx12 games come out. Right now I'm really more concerned about how stable this driver is, esp since a lot of people have mentioned having strange problems.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 12, 2015)

Frag Maniac said:


> Just an update, got it installed via AMD's auto detect tool. I noticed immediately when downloading the one it picked, the file was worded differently. Apparently the manual detect tool is sourcing the wrong file for W7 64 bit.
> 
> So now Windows and GPU-Z detect it as 15.7. Only difference is, now Device Manager lists it as R9 200/ HD7000.
> 
> ...



thats how it works, it lets you select a higher res and downscales it. Thats how its compatible with everything, because they believe the monitor is capable of that res.


edit for post above: 7970 is indeed limited to 2560x1440. hardware limit.


----------



## AsRock (Jul 12, 2015)

Frag Maniac said:


> No, the video goes straight into my PC. After further research, it appears to be a limitation of the GPU model. Older models like the 7000 series are capped at less than 4K for VSR, while newer models like R9 and Fury can do 4K.
> 
> On W10 the cap is 3200x1800, but on W7 I'm only seeing 2560x1440.
> 
> ...



So what the hell has the 285 got  what the 290 don't lol,


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Jul 12, 2015)

Mussels said:


> thats how it works, it lets you select a higher res and downscales it. Thats how its compatible with everything, because they believe the monitor is capable of that res.



Yes, I know it's downscaled, but I always thought that would mean it's just 1080p with cleaner pixels, vs actually looking like the higher res with smaller HUD/fonts.

Anyways, so far gameplay wise I've been testing 15.7 on GTA V at 1080p and it runs pretty well. Seems to be a bit smoother.

Might try reinstalling an older game to play at 1440p. Maybe RTCW or something.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jul 12, 2015)

can i have a GPU-z with these im having alot of trouble installing on 10.

EDIT:: nvm the ones i the OP are labeled for windows 8.1 this is the link for the actual 10 drivers and they installed fine on both 10166 and 63

http://support.amd.com/en-us/download/desktop?os=Windows+10+-+64

@btarunr


----------



## Mussels (Jul 13, 2015)

Solaris17 said:


> can i have a GPU-z with these im having alot of trouble installing on 10.
> 
> EDIT:: nvm the ones i the OP are labeled for windows 8.1 this is the link for the actual 10 drivers and they installed fine on both 10166 and 63
> 
> ...




... that might be why i dont have VSR or DX12 XD


----------



## Solaris17 (Jul 13, 2015)

32bit one

http://support.amd.com/en-us/download/desktop?os=Windows+10+-+32


----------



## Jeffredo (Jul 15, 2015)

Steevo said:


> Umm. its old, and Nvidia gives up on cards after like 6 months.



Nvidia just moved the Geforce 6000 era cards to legacy driver support... after 10 years of regular driver updates.



jigar2speed said:


> It actually is, the dude just realized it now...
> 
> Ironically the dude also doesn't realize that his 3 year old Nvidia GTX 670 is now considered legacy - http://www.nvidia.com/page/legacy.html



There a huge difference between legacy products (previous generation) and legacy driver support.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 15, 2015)

Jeffredo said:


> Nvidia just moved the Geforce 6000 era cards to legacy driver support... after 10 years of regular driver updates.
> 
> 
> 
> There a huge difference between legacy products (previous generation) and legacy driver support.




yep, look what they did with the Nforce chipsets - they just vanished one day.


----------



## Melvis (Jul 17, 2015)

All i get is the computer freezes completely on these drivers, crossfire 280X's (not that ive tested older drivers yet) Ran a game for about a minute then locks up, sigh =/


----------



## Caring1 (Jul 17, 2015)

Melvis said:


> All i get is the computer freezes completely on these drivers, crossfire 280X's (not that ive tested older drivers yet) Ran a game for about a minute then locks up, sigh =/


Maybe you should post in this thread:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/280x-support-thread.214133/


----------



## Mussels (Jul 17, 2015)

oh god, more 280x problems.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Jul 17, 2015)

So far I've only run GTA V, Hitman Absolution, and Doom 3 BFG Edition (Lost Mission), but I've not had any of the graphics or freezing or crashing problems on my 7970 some are mentioning.

Maybe it's more likely to happen on newer cards when the scaling is pushed to higher virtual resolutions.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 18, 2015)

Frag Maniac said:


> So far I've only run GTA V, Hitman Absolution, and Doom 3 BFG Edition (Lost Mission), but I've not had any of the graphics or freezing or crashing problems on my 7970 some are mentioning.
> 
> Maybe it's more likely to happen on newer cards when the scaling is pushed to higher virtual resolutions.



my 7970 is rock stable as well on these


----------



## Pill Monster (Jul 18, 2015)

S3 bug back again.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 18, 2015)

Pill Monster said:


> S3 bug back again.



what bug is that?


----------



## Octopuss (Jul 18, 2015)

Mussels said:


> what bug is that?


Turns your card into S3 Trio


----------



## Mussels (Jul 18, 2015)

Octopuss said:


> Turns your card into S3 Trio


well my computer wont sleep atm, it wakes up immediately - wondering if thats what he meant.


----------



## Melvis (Jul 18, 2015)

On a single 280X (MSI Gaming) it runs perfectly fine, no issues at all, got a RMA for the Second 280X (so its a brand new card) and hooked it up to crossfire and freezes in all games within 5mins. Shame as I got from average 61FPS in Tomb Raider to  95FPS in crossfire but to lock up minutes later. getting sick of these issues.


----------



## Pill Monster (Jul 20, 2015)

Mussels said:


> what bug is that?


It's where the PC won't wake up from sleep mode.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 20, 2015)

Pill Monster said:


> It's where the PC won't wake up from sleep mode.



thats almost always a system RAM issue. i'm certainly not having that issue on these drivers.


----------



## Pill Monster (Jul 20, 2015)

Mussels said:


> thats almost always a system RAM issue. i'm certainly not having that issue on these drivers.


It's a well known driver bug which affects the display.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 22, 2015)

Posting since this is a little random:

my 7970 never had the VSR tickbox on these drivers.
my 280x did.
I ran crossfire with the 280x as the master, then with the 7970 as master (by switching the HDMI cable between them and rebooting) and the tickbox remained.

Now with just the 7970, the VSR tickbox is visible. I got no idea how that makes sense.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 23, 2015)

Anyone using these with CCCP or MPC-HC?

having some issues with videos not unpausing if left alone for a minute or two, seems to have started after i enabled crossfire


----------

